# Process to get PCC from India



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

I want to contribute this post to the forum on process to get PCC from India. For most of applications submitted in passport office recieve the PCC certificate by the next day depends on their CID check is clear during Passport issuance/ clearance in other case; 

The PP form is asked and for verification it goes to central Passport -> CID office -> local police station -> central CID office -> Passport office. The enitre procedure takes close to 2 months which crosses the timelines given by CO. It can be extended but u will be always worried about your PCC certificate. 

I suggest to go for PCC immediately after your application status changed to "Application being processed further" and do not wait until CO ask for it. 

PCC is valid for 1 year, 

to get PCC within a day you can also try submitted enough address proofs and if your passport is done in tatkal, make sure they have done police verification at that point. 

Amit


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

The PCC is issued in passport office.......if the police check was already over and address never changed in your passport then on the same day u can get the PCC......
but apply for PCC where ur passport is issued, if u apply in some other state then this may take several weeks to get PCC.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Amit

what a co-incidence. i just spoke to an agent at the Delhi PP office, i got my pp made in tatkal and just wanted to make sure my police check is clear, to my surprise, even after paying the cops (which is normal in India when they physically come to check if you stay at the given address or not) the report says person not contactable.. Holy fudging piece of Crop.. Imagine, someone who gives so much of advice here to people that your police check shud be done yada yada, i have to go through the ordeal again.. i hate this corrupt system

I am so furious right now.. i can look at a piece o glass and crack it i am sure hehehe.. i dunno if i should be laughing or crying. husband is middle of giving interviews for a change in job which can even be change of city and we are stuck.. arghhhhhh

anyone game fr breaking heads??


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Anj, 

Same thing happened with me, Get your contacts in CID office and the process will be quicker....I could have done sumthing for you if you are in mumbai. 

Anyways my head is for you to break it for the bunch of valuable advices you have provided to me and to this forum. 


Amit


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaha.. no amit, i dont want to try my hands on ur head.. 

my mami is an MLA but tht too doesnt work, with gurgaon it is nothin gbut madness..


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii...im working in Hyderabad..and i got my passport from my native place, WHICH is NOT Hyderabad.

so..where i have to apply for PCC? in Hyderabad or in my native place(distict headquaters where i applied my passport earlier)...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ukv when was your pp made? its best to go to your native place, go to the regional pp office there, give ur pp at the office (since ur police verification must have been done when u got ur pp made-if it was in last 2 yrs, they dont do verification again), they do it in no time.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> ukv when was your pp made? its best to go to your native place, go to the regional pp office there, give ur pp at the office (since ur police verification must have been done when u got ur pp made-if it was in last 2 yrs, they dont do verification again), they do it in no time.


I got pp on May2006 with address in my native place...so...u mean to say better to apply from my native place? will it be a problem as im staying in hyderabad nw?

will they(police) do verification both in my native place and hyderabad too??


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

I got pp on May2006 with address in my native place...so...u mean to say better to apply from my native place? will it be a problem as im staying in hyderabad nw?

will they(police) do verification both in my native place and hyderabad too??


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Anj

Do you suggest doing PCC before launching Visa or its mandate that the police clearance certificate has to be dated after Case Officer request one ???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing like there is any time suggested for pcc. just tht it has a validity of one yr. i.e. ur visa initial entry period will b one yr frm date of meds or pcc whichevr is first.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

@Anj - In my case - I live in same address which is in my passport too.
But my wife is from other state - so shall I get her PCC from her native place or do I get it from here only?

FYI - Am yet to apply for VISA - just trying to get ahead of myself and collect all documents and this seem like might take time due to different state thing.


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

superm said:


> @Anj - In my case - I live in same address which is in my passport too.
> But my wife is from other state - so shall I get her PCC from her native place or do I get it from here only?
> 
> FYI - Am yet to apply for VISA - just trying to get ahead of myself and collect all documents and this seem like might take time due to different state thing.


Hi superm,

For your PCC, since the current address where you are staying and the passport address is same, you should get the PCC on the same day itself. As far as your wife is concerned, you need to apply for PCC at the local Passport Seva Kendra in the city you are residing. Since her current address is different than the address on the passport, therefore police verification will be done by the local police station in whose jurisdiction your current address falls in.

This is the procedure which was given to me when I had inquired at the Bangalore PSK. I had got my PCC done last month for me and my wife and the local police had come to verify the address since our passports had the Mumbai address. The process was very smooth and everything got completed in about 10 days. There was no police verification done for us from Mumbai.

Hope this helps.

All the best.
Cheers.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> Hi superm,
> 
> For your PCC, since the current address where you are staying and the passport address is same, you should get the PCC on the same day itself. As far as your wife is concerned, you need to apply for PCC at the local Passport Seva Kendra in the city you are residing. Since her current address is different than the address on the passport, therefore police verification will be done by the local police station in whose jurisdiction your current address falls in.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Sydney - it re-affirms my thought to apply it here only and that too asap! Can you also tell me the documents required to apply the same apart from passport?


Regards!


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks a lot Sydney - it re-affirms my thought to apply it here only and that too asap! Can you also tell me the documents required to apply the same apart from passport?
> 
> 
> Regards!


The documents needed are just your address proof where you are residing.
For eg. 

Electricity bill (It should be in your name. need to produce one bill from this year and one from last year. You should be able to prove that you were staying at that address.
Gas Connection (it should be in your name. Again you need to produce bills.)
Bank Letter which states your address as per their records. If the address in your bank records are not the same as your current address. You can get it updated and then ask them to give you a letter which confirms your address as per the bank records.

Since I recently shifted to Bangalore I did not have anything to prove my address. And they do not accept rental agreement as proof of address. So I just got a letter from HDFC BANK which menitoned my Bangalore address. I of course had to get it updated from my Mumbai address to Bangalore. I also had to give 1 year's bank statement.

I suggest that you take letter from your bank for address proof and 1 year bank statement. That is all I had taken and they accepted it without any issues. Please ensure that you get two letters one for you and another for your wife because you need to also prove that your wife resides in the same address. It sounds silly isn't it? But I guess you will need to do it.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> The documents needed are just your address proof where you are residing.
> For eg.
> 
> Electricity bill (It should be in your name. need to produce one bill from this year and one from last year. You should be able to prove that you were staying at that address.
> ...


Thanks again- appreciate the information!
Would not my passport be enough as its of my current address only. But any how get letter from bank.
Yes, for my wife I would get the address updated and get letter from them - does this letter cost anything from bank?

Also - do you know by chance if its possible to get wife's PCC from her native place (if found easy) - then would it be acceptable? Does PCC itself has address/state mentioned on it?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi i need help about pcc

well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...

I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...

which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSCK... 
*
or it is accepted by local police station?*


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

any1 alive here ???

i am from HAryana, and live in same address of passport... i want to apply for PCC for both mother and me. We dont have any change in address plus passport was issued last year 2013.
And verification was done promptly

Can i have chances of getting PCC in one day time ?? and also if not... will they retain my passport for the processing time ?


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

nitinmoudgil said:


> any1 alive here ???
> 
> i am from HAryana, and live in same address of passport... i want to apply for PCC for both mother and me. We dont have any change in address plus passport was issued last year 2013.
> And verification was done promptly
> ...


You have chances of getting the PCC the same day as the police verification was done last year and there was no address change. Even if by chance they go for police verification, they will not take your passport till you get the pcc, they wll just verify it on the day you apply for PCC and return it to you.

-Suresh.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> You have chances of getting the PCC the same day as the police verification was done last year and there was no address change. Even if by chance they go for police verification, they will not take your passport till you get the pcc, they wll just verify it on the day you apply for PCC and return it to you.
> 
> -Suresh.


suresh

another quick question

i want to submit all the documents upfront... so the day i will get invite i want to go and apply PCC and meds...

My query is that... what if PSK ask for any proof for such PCC... can i show him the invite i got for VISA filling ?????


----------



## Moh1244 (Jun 19, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> suresh
> 
> another quick question
> 
> ...


Hi Suresh,
I am in same dilema now. Shall I apply for my PCC now. Can I use my invitation for applying for PCC.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Suresh,
> I am in same dilema now. Shall I apply for my PCC now. Can I use my invitation for applying for PCC.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


You can apply for PCC and show the invitation letter email. Sometimes they don't even ask for this invite letter. It all depends on the official in the counter I think.


----------



## Moh1244 (Jun 19, 2014)

rahulraju2008 said:


> You can apply for PCC and show the invitation letter email. Sometimes they don't even ask for this invite letter. It all depends on the official in the counter I think.


Hey Thanks Rahul,
I am applying for PCC via PSK website. I have downloaded the form. How do I book my dates for PCC. I am not sure what to do next for PCC

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## ptoff (May 16, 2016)

nothing like there is any time suggested for pcc. just *tht* it has a validity of one yr. i.e. *ur* visa initial entry period will *b* one *yr* *frm* date of meds or pcc *whichevr* is first.
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## utkrsh (Mar 30, 2016)

I have situation, need your suggestions

Just received invitation (August 16, 2016). I am currently staying in Bangalore. My stay in Bangalore is less than one month. Earlier I was in Pune . And in Pune I switched addresses twice. My Passport has the permanent address of Vadodara. From where should I proceed for PCC ? I am very much confused... please advice ...


----------

